# SOUTH FL?



## Karla_V (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm fairly new to this support group.

My name is Karla and suffer from IBS-C with terrible flares.

Been dealing with this condition for about almost 5 years.

I also wanted to share that i work in the research field and the company i work for recently came across a company that makes electronic diaries for potential IBS-C trials.

Currently they are looking for people that have a medical diagnosis of IBS-C for a paid (1 day) Interview and as well to see Diary interaction.

It is only an interview so no Meds or Blood samples, they just want real feedback from people with IBS and i think this would be a great opportunity to provide them as much information in order for them to capture data as accurately as possible for a possible cure of symptoms and treatments.

If there is any interest please post below or Message to provide you contact information

Thank you!


----------

